# airport express and dlink router



## Ricmtl (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi...

I have a G4 933 quicksilver without any airport card inside. I use a dlink wbr1310 router with my ADSL modem to have a wifi access to my internet connection for my Ipod touch. Can I use that set up with an airport express plug into my stereo to have access wirelessly to my itune? I have the airport express but unable to figure out how to use it with my set up.  Thank you for any help...


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2009)

when connected to the Express did you launch /Applications/Utilities/Airport Utility and tried to "join" the wireless broadcast from the main D-Link?


----------



## Ricmtl (Oct 20, 2009)

Well just to be clear, my dlink is plug by ethernet wire to my computer as LAN and my modem in the router as WAN. So this way how cam my airport expess could see a network?

So to answer you question, I did plug airport to the stereo and the open airport utility on my computer. when i open airport utility it is scanning and the says that airport utility has not found any apple wireless device. And then i  cannot do nothing else.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

You must first plug your computer into the Express's ethernet port and THEN use the Airport Utility. This way you scan set the Express up to try to join your already wireless network. If you don't already have a wireless account already setup then you will have to run a WAN cable to the Express for it to get onto the Net.


----------



## Ricmtl (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks! Everything is working fine now! just did what you said. Thanks again!

Richard


----------

